

Computer Science or Software Engineering? - ccozan
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/959828/what-is-the-difference-between-computer-science-and-software-engineering

======
MojoJolo
_Computer Science is the science or the mathematics behind Software
Engineering._

Software Engineering is a course when taking Computer Science. To further
elaborate, software engineering is like a branch of Computer Science. In a
venn diagram, Software Engineering is inside the Computer Science circle.

SE involves the process like agile, waterfall, scrum to create applications or
system.

As the top answer in the link mentioned, Computer Science is the theory. And
Software Engineering is the application of that theory / the practice. With
it, Computer Science includes automata, discrete mathematics, neural networks,
compiler theory, machine learning, and such.

------
lutusp
Computer science is to software engineering as science is to engineering --
science discovers things, engineering applies the discoveries.

Science | engineering.

Pure mathematics | applied mathematics.

Computer science | software engineering.

Very simple. Nothing to see here, move along.

